# Protein shake gas



## jimm (Dec 30, 2011)

Right guys and girls as funny as this is it can be a real problem..

The protein powder I'm using gives me the farts lol I went 2 days without and not a problem despite all the food I'm eating..

I basically want to know what it is in the powder that is causing this ive already heard the old "try water instead of milk" but it's not the milk that's the problem I could drink pints of the stuff and not be constantly dropping nasty farts half an hour later.. 

I'm not sure wether it's an excess of protein itself of a chemical in the powder I'm using and rather then try out aload of different brands of powder I thought I'd ask here incase one of the gurus knew what chemical may possibly be causing this...


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 30, 2011)

It most likely has to do with gastric emptying.
In other words protein that is not digested before the first 240cm from the throat tends to ferment causing the gas. The protein still gets absorbed but you'll get the associated gas byproduct and discomfort with it.

To speed gastric emptying take your protein with water and at smaller dosages starting at 30gm or more. 30 gm gives you enough leucine to stimulate muscle protein synthesis and if taken on an empty stomach should fully digest before it ferments.
I prefer to take my shakes about an hour before whole food meals that way it is gone or mostly before before whole foods slow gastric emptying. About 40 gm of whey with water is the upper limit for me on an empty stomach before I get gas.


----------



## bobbli (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi jimm, you're right -- it is kinda funny 

I'm not sure about chemicals as I'm not one of the gurus but I know that beans are a common source of protein and they are also known for causing flatulence. The powder you're using might contain them... just a wild guess


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 30, 2011)

Beans also contain fiber. Fiber drastically slows gastric emptying (digestion) = gas.


----------



## bobbli (Dec 30, 2011)

Powermaster said:


> It most likely has to do with gastric emptying.
> In other words protein that is not digested before the first 240cm from the throat tends to ferment causing the gas. The protein still gets absorbed but you'll get the associated gas byproduct and discomfort with it.
> 
> To speed gastric emptying take your protein with water and at smaller dosages starting at 30gm or more. 30 gm gives you enough leucine to stimulate muscle protein synthesis and if taken on an empty stomach should fully digest before it ferments.
> I prefer to take my shakes about an hour before whole food meals that way it is gone or mostly before before whole foods slow gastric emptying. About 40 gm of whey with water is the upper limit for me on an empty stomach before I get gas.


Thank you Powermaster!!!


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 30, 2011)

This is good to know in case I want to avoid the gas sometime, but most of the time I don't mind it since it keeps people away from me at work, which is perfect.


----------



## jimm (Dec 31, 2011)

Jrluz14 said:


> This is good to know in case I want to avoid the gas sometime, but most of the time I don't mind it since it keeps people away from me at work, which is perfect.



Yes at work i don't give a shit I'll drop nasty ones all day and love it...

When your with a nice girl tho can become a issue..


----------



## jimm (Dec 31, 2011)

bobbli said:


> Hi jimm, you're right -- it is kinda funny
> 
> I'm not sure about chemicals as I'm not one of the gurus but I know that beans are a common source of protein and they are also known for causing flatulence. The powder you're using might contain them... just a wild guess





Lmao beans cause you too fart tell me something i don't know..


----------



## jimm (Dec 31, 2011)

Powermaster said:


> It most likely has to do with gastric emptying.
> In other words protein that is not digested before the first 240cm from the throat tends to ferment causing the gas. The protein still gets absorbed but you'll get the associated gas byproduct and discomfort with it.
> 
> To speed gastric emptying take your protein with water and at smaller dosages starting at 30gm or more. 30 gm gives you enough leucine to stimulate muscle protein synthesis and if taken on an empty stomach should fully digest before it ferments.
> I prefer to take my shakes about an hour before whole food meals that way it is gone or mostly before before whole foods slow gastric emptying. About 40 gm of whey with water is the upper limit for me on an empty stomach before I get gas.




Cool so what 1 scoop with water instead of 2 with milk guess il just have to experiment see what works.. 


Thanks for the info tho


----------



## vancouver (Dec 31, 2011)

I get gas from cheap whey concentrate, I do not from a good quality protein with isolates. I don't get gas from high quality Casein either. I always mix with 1% milk, no amount gives me gas, but I have not mixed more than 40gms of protein before.

Try a different Potein. I like any ON product. 

Most GNC products give me gas.


----------



## jimm (Jan 1, 2012)

^^^yes bro I'm using the cheap stuff.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 1, 2012)

jimm said:


> ^^^yes bro I'm using the cheap stuff.


 
You can get a 10lbs bag of ON whey from BB.com or Ebay for $75. 154 servings for chocolate @ 24g Protein per serving. Usually the cheap stuff is 19-21 gm. The ON whey goes a long way...


----------



## suraj (Jan 1, 2012)

rarther than starting a new thread, does anyone know the correct way of taking whey?
I usualy take 1 scoop in the morning and 2 scoops after a workout.

Been told that you need the 1 scoop in the morning to get out of catabolic state and you need 1 scoop before the workout and 1 scoop after.
Also my whey has confused me...it says it has dex allready in it but there are only 6g carbs per scoop, should I add some more simple carbs after my workout?


----------



## jimm (Jan 1, 2012)

suraj said:


> rarther than starting a new thread, does anyone know the correct way of taking whey?
> I usualy take 1 scoop in the morning and 2 scoops after a workout.
> 
> Been told that you need the 1 scoop in the morning to get out of catabolic state and you need 1 scoop before the workout and 1 scoop after.
> Also my whey has confused me...it says it has dex allready in it but there are only 6g carbs per scoop, should I add some more simple carbs after my workout?



Rather then start new thread ?? GTFO and and start a new thread and don't thread jack my shit mother fucker!


----------



## suraj (Jan 1, 2012)

haha thought it might be usefull to you to


----------



## jimm (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah sure...Hah


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 1, 2012)

If you're not getting enough fiber, consider some regular Metamucil or something like that. Possibly look at oats if they aren't in your diet.

Other supps to help support digestion:
- acidophilus or probiotics
- digestive enzymes
- charcoal


----------



## jimm (Jan 1, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> If you're not getting enough fiber, consider some regular Metamucil or something like that. Possibly look at oats if they aren't in your diet.
> 
> Other supps to help support digestion:
> - acidophilus or probiotics
> ...




Charcoal sassy?! Really...?

I take pro biotic yoghurts And use oats in my morning shakes! I've not heard of metamucil tho?


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 1, 2012)

jimm said:


> Charcoal sassy?! Really...?
> 
> I take pro biotic yoghurts And use oats in my morning shakes! I've not heard of metamucil tho?



Activated charcoal can help neutralize some of the odor.

Bloating and Gas - Causes, Remedies, Natural Relief

Metamucil is just a common brand of fiber. Psyllium is what we're talking about.


----------



## jimm (Jan 1, 2012)

^^ewww nasty lol thanks tho I just don't understand charcoal is what I use to light my bbqs!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 1, 2012)

all protein powders give me gas. Dymatize gives the least, Isopure is by far the worst. That stuff is the biggest rip off of all time.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2012)

But just think of how beneficial this can be.






YouTube Video


----------



## mugshot (Jan 1, 2012)

get used to them haha


----------



## ExLe (Jan 1, 2012)

jimm said:


> Rather then start new thread ?? GTFO and and start a new thread and don't thread jack my shit mother fucker!


 



This Suraj noob keeps getting blasted every day...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Hammer925 (Jan 1, 2012)

Drink more water! I used to have the same problem myself. I increased my water intake and that fixed the problem for me


----------



## ExLe (Jan 1, 2012)

I like smelling my protein farts...


----------



## jimm (Jan 2, 2012)

Lmao fuck you guys with your beano!!


----------



## jimm (Jan 2, 2012)

ExLe said:


> I like smelling my protein farts...





I like my own aswell shit who doesn't??..

My girl is not too keen on them tho...



AIR BISCUITS ALL DAY!


----------



## bobbli (Jan 3, 2012)

Jrluz14, jimm and ExLe you guys are killing me!


----------



## windjam (Jan 3, 2012)

Six hard boiled eggs and two scoops of whey on leg day and i'll clear my area in the gym!


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 3, 2012)

OK, here are some tips on dealing with gas from eggs and protein shakes farts.

1. Blame it on the dog

2. For a real loud fart, explain that the house is settling.

3. Barking Spiders!

4.If you drop one while waiting in a line somewhere, turn and give some other person a dirty look.

5.  For some good old fashion fun, let one rip in bed then pull the sheets over the girls head.  

Your welcome.


----------



## jimm (Jan 4, 2012)

^^^^ Lol no.5 the old "Dutch oven" one of my personall favourites!


----------

